# Bubbling, Peeling - HELP!



## mountsiworkwear (Apr 6, 2015)

I am having issues pressing onto cotton t-shirts- I do not seem to have these issues with poly-cotton blends. 

See attached. After pressing per the instructions given by the transfer supplier (I have not strayed one bit!), this is the result. I need help ASAP!

I bought a heat gun and it did say my platen was off by about 10 degrees so even after adjusting the temp, it is still coming out this way. Since the shirt is 100% cotton, I pre-heated 3 times for 10 seconds each just to be sure. I am at a complete loss. 

Any tips would be great! I have tried a variety of temps now and this is what happens. I have a 16x20 Stahls Hotronix Auto Clam press.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

You have the collar hanging off the press so it doesn't get in the way right? 

I did this same thing this morning and found out the stupid breaker on my old mighty press kept flipping so I wasn't actually using a heated press. 

Once I let it heat up, no more bubbling and the plastisol actually stuck


----------



## mountsiworkwear (Apr 6, 2015)

No, the shirt is an xxl so the collar hangs off the platen with ease. I tested a bunch of spots on another shirt last night with different temps, lengths of time, pressures, etc. I seem to have rid of the bubbling issue but the edges still lift a bit. 

I know the supplier seems to favor poly/cotton blends but he did say cotton is fine too, just need to pre-press to get all the moisture out. I have done this, there is no moisture left in the shirt... I am out of ideas at this point.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Who did you get them from? 
If you increased temp & pressure as well as tried different spots on a press I'm at a loss as to what to suggest.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html

Test for cure by grabbing the print and stretching it width-wise, if it tears or cracks the ink is not cured. 
Are the shirts from a retail store? 
Are you preheating the bottom platen?
What is your pressure setting?
We have to rule your end out and then maybe it's the transfers.


----------

